# Waterless washing-can you make you own?



## sg1 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Waterless washing-can you make you own? PLEASE DELETE THIS-Thank you.*

I have been reading on here all afternoon about QD's and waterless washes and it has got me thinking-would it be possible to make your own?

I recently bought some waterless wash/polish and am almost out so am thinking of trying another so I may be able to find what best works for me.

But, if I get some decent car shampoo/conditioner surely I can dilute that and use it in the same way?

Sorry if this sounds thick but I thought I would ask lol

Cheers,

Steve.


----------

